# Captain Allen Gardiner



## Pergamum (Sep 28, 2019)

I ran across a great missions story: https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoni...-Oenf2VngAlCo7Oj0LDezmuPSoBboIBbV3ccEgE6X4i0c

Listen to the sermon before you read the articles. It is worth your time. 

You can read more here: https://creation.com/charles-darwin...GL3Cw9nEDy2P9Kjird8gRTkfJDt47DPs1QfAdx27R26IQ

*Darwin supported a missionary society for years—but why?*

And here: https://www.genesispark.com/darwin-...alTuubJiKAU45_Z1xWkoMYPx7L4SujcgLSIKx_9RfdDeM

Basically Gardiner and his band of first missionaries starved to death. A second group were speared to death. Charles Darwin broings two back to England and exhibits the tribe as the lowliest and most primitive people on earth. An orphans meets them, learns their language, feels called to Go and reaches the whole tribe. Darwin says he is wrong and supports the mission until the end of his life. 

A wonderful story of how God triumphs despite what seems utter disaster and death.


----------

